# Need advice please!



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

As you know I have Ben in her room and she is doing great. Before we took her inside, she would rub the side of her mouth on the corner of whatever she could find. This developed to a little sore on the side of her mouth, I had the vet look at it when we trapped her, and she said it would heal on it's own. In her room she rubbed her head on a little house we had bought for her, as I saw the sore getting worse, I covered the corner with a soft felt. She doesn't have anything to rub her head on anymore, but the sore starts to look better, then she will scratch it and it looks bad again, is there anything I can do to help the healing along. It was so bad I think she will always have a scar, but I would just like it to heal! Going back to the vet's isn't an option at this time. Thanks for any help!
Sally


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Getting an e-collar on probably isn't an option with her currently being more feral than not, I don't think there's much to be done.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Called the vet today, and they gave me an antibiotic pill, and some pill pockets (little treats that you slip the pill inside). I was doubtful that she would eat them, but she did!!! Now if she continues to eat them for the next 7 days! I will cut down on her regular treats so she will eat these. Hopefuly this will help heal her mouth!!!
Sally


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

ujpdate - I guess she has figured these pill pockets out, isn't eating them anymore, does anyone have any idea how to give her this pill? These pill pockets are pretty big, should I break it in half?? Thanks for any suggestions!!!
Sally


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Ask the vet over the phone if it's okay to crack them in half. I used to give Oliver his super dewormer pills in those pill pockets. I gave them as his regular treat so he could never tell so he always ate them all up. Instead of her regular crunchy (I presume) treats, maybe only offer her the pill pockets? 
And did you moosh the pocket around the pill? Maybe she smelled it a bit.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

when i do a deworm on any of my ferals i break up the pill/pills (with drontal it is one and a half pills) into 6 pieces and wrap each piece in a bit of a pill pocket. i then sprinkle a little forti-flora all over each piece. works like a charm.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar is taking a second course of antibiotics right now. I got pill pockets again because he loved them when I had to give him some antihistimines this summer. This time the pill pockets didn't work, so I went back to my old standby. I cut his pill in half and put each half in an empty gel capsule (which I got from the vet's office). I have to coat the gelcap with some crumbled treat and then hide the caps in a little bit of his favorite food - and he usually just eats them along with the food. Of course the past few days he won't eat the gelcaps unless they are in a new, never refrigerated bit of cat food! Maybe this will work for Ben.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Could you manage to take Ben back to the vet to get the anitbiotic shot that lasts a week. Maybe that would aid in the healing without having to try to figure out how to get pills into her?


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

just when I think she's not going to eat them, I go in and sure enough she does! It would be very hard to get her to the vets, she trust me sitting down and petting her, but it is a very fragile trust. I think the only way to bring her to the vets is with the trap again. I don't want to unless I absolutely have to. So far, she is still eating them!
Sally


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I usually wrap the pills in meat (real meat not normal tinned cat food) and most of them swallow it. When Trixie was alive, I used to resort to cheese but that was just her.


----------

